# Bontrager website???



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

When will they get around to updating the Bontrager website? It seems like it has been the same for several years now with many products that they don't even make anymore and sections that they never seem to update. The Trek website is updated and relaunched every year, why not the Bontrager one as well? You would think they would get rid of at least a few of the tired old pics of Lance and add some pics of Contador winning this years TdF using their products.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Err... Tell them then.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Finally...http://www.bontrager.com/

And as of about 6 weeks ago, you can buy all Bontrager products on the Trek Store website...http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=442&path=1%2C2%2C442&bShopOnline=1

I bet Bontrager dealers can't be too happy about that move.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

waterloo said:


> When will they get around to updating the Bontrager website? It seems like it has been the same for several years now with many products that they don't even make anymore and sections that they never seem to update. The Trek website is updated and relaunched every year, why not the Bontrager one as well? You would think they would get rid of at least a few of the tired old pics of Lance and add some pics of Contador winning this years TdF using their products.


Damn Waterloo, you work quick!!  Did you call Keith direct?


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Nahh just browsing the website cause I'm considering swapping out my DA brakes for the new Speed Limits.

However I've read a few reviews that they're a bit touchy, so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

It looks like they don't give any weights for items like wheels at the Trek Store website whereas they do at the Bontrager website. Nonetheless, I have seen significant errors in the weights listed at the Bontrager website before. For example, take a look at the weights for the '08 Race X Lite wheels---they are reporting 720 grams for the front and 860 grams for the rear, which would be 1,580 for the set, but then they list weight for the set in the same window at 1,525 grams. The old Race X Lite wheels were 1,490 grams. I pointed out this discrepancy to Bontrager support long before Bontrager recently updated the website, but the strange, contradictory listed weights just continue on. At this point, I am not sure what the new '08 Race X Lite wheels weigh. I am guessing that the 1,525 gram weight per set is the most likely.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

Those weight discrepancies are odd. I wonder if it has something to do with including/not including qr weights? I would think that they would err in the other direction though...

Waterloo-
I did that exact upgrade on my new 6.5 madone, and I love the new brakes. I've found them to be easy to set up, and very powerful. I don't have a ton of miles on them yet (still the wet season in the pacnw), but will include future insights as they pop up.

-epicxt


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I want those Bullhorn TT bars instead of the older XXX Lite aerobars. Coz Levi uses em!  Nahh, coz they're cool and are cheaper.


----------

